# "Balanced" Dog Plate...



## Ray C (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's a little project in the works.  This is the second I've made because a friend liked the 1st one so much, I gave it to him.  Now all the sudden, I want to make a precision cut and needed to make yet another one.

The old fashioned lathe dogs tend to run out of balance so here's a contraption that works rather nicely.  In it's current state, it's not very safe but a side plates will be welded with holes to access the pinch bolts and the corners will be contoured.  The main pillars each need a V-notch in the center.  This one opens up to 4" and closes all the way down.   This was just a quick test fit.  

Construction and use are pretty straightforward...

Ray


----------

